# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  Güney Azerbaycanda Kitlesel Hareketler ve İran Rejiminin Tehdit Algılaması

## ceydaaa

90lı yılların sonlarında ve 2000lı yıllarda bir adım daha ilerleyerek siyasi faza giren ve örgütlenme aşamasına gelen Azerbaycan Milli Hareketi kitlesel hareketlere neden olabilmiştir. İlk dönemlerinde daha çok öğrenci etkinlikleri ile kendini gösteren bu hareket, yıllık Babek Kalesi Kurultayları ile yılda bir kere gövde gösterisi sayılabilecek mitinglere başlamıştır.



Azerbaycanın İslam öncesi bir milli kahramanı olan ünlü komutan Babekin doğum günü uzun zamandan beri Azerbaycan milliyetçileri tarafından sınırlı şekilde bile olsa kendi kalesinde kutlanmakta olmuş fakat milliyetçilik duygularının yaygınlaşması ile büyük rağbet görmüş ve milli kurultaya çevrilmiştir. Her yılın Haziran ayının başında yapılan bu kurultaylara 2000 yılında en büyük katılım gerçekleşmiştir. İran devletinin resmi kaynaklarına göre bu yılda on binlerce insan Babek Kalesine yürümüş fakat gayri resmi kaynaklar katılanlarının sayısını yüz binler ve hatta bir milyondan fazla olarak vermişler.



İlk yıllarda konuyu ciddiye almayan İran devleti Türklerin ülkede ve rejimin içindeki potansiyellerini dikkate alarak ve olayları kışkırtmamak adına (bazı özel durumlar hariç) gelişmeleri yakından izlemekte ve üzerine fazla gitmemekteydi. Fakat Güney Azerbaycanda milliyetçilik duygularının çığ gibi büyümesini ve her geçen gün bölgeye hâkim olan söylemlerin bir az daha değişmesini görünce tehdit çanlarının çalındığını anlamıştır. 2000 yılındaki Bebek Kalesi kurultayından sonra hâkimiyet tamamen tavır değiştirdi ve bu tarihten itibaren bu meseleyi Türk dilli bölgelerde Pantürkizm ve bölücülük tehdidi başlığı altında kendi güvenlik sorunlarının listesine koydu ve bütün imkânları ile bu hareketi bastırmaya başladı. 2001 yılı Babek Kalesi Kurultayı büyük katılımla birlikte olaylı geçmiş ve güvenlik güçleri şiddete başvurmuşlar. Sonraki yıllarda da zaten kurultay tamamı ile engellenmiştir[12].



Güney Azerbaycan Milli Hareketinin en büyük gövde gösterisi ve aslına bakılırsa hem Güney Azerbaycan hem İran Tarihinde hiç eşi görülmemiş nitelikte ve büyüklükte olan kitlesel hareket 2006 yılının Mayıs ve Haziran aylarında yaşanmıştır. Bu tarihte İran devletinin resmi organı olan İran gazetesi eklerinin birisinde Türkleri aşırı derecede aşağılayan bir karikatür yayınlanmıştır. Bu karikatürde bir çocuk Farsça bir hamamböceğinden sorular sormakta hamamböceği ise çocuğa Türkçe cevap vermekte idi. Bununla da yetinilmemiş karikatürün altında hamamböceklerine! ağır hakaretler edilmiş onları yok etmek için sekiz yöntem önerilmişti ama ne ilginçtir ki yöntemler böcekleri yok etmekten daha çok siyasi muhalifleri yok etmeye yarayan yöntemleri andırıyordu. Akıllara durgunluk getiren olay Azerbaycan bölgesinde büyük bir öfkeye ve taşkınlığa neden oldu. Ellinin üzerinde şehir ve kasabada halk sokağa indi ve protesto yürüyüşleri düzenlendi. Hükümet alelacele gazeteyi kapatıp sorumlu müdür ve karikatüristi hapse attığını açıklasa ve kültür bakanı televizyonda halktan özür dilese de pek işe yaramadı. Ayaklanma Tahran ve İranın dini merkezi Kum kentine kadar yayıldı. Tam iki hafta sürüp en son kanlı bir şekilde batırılan ayaklanmanın bilanço ise 100e yakın can kaybı, yüzlerce yaralı ve binlerce mahpustu

----------

